# [Commission] Freebooter's Fate Brotherhood warband



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

So I finished another commission - a warband for Freebooter Miniature's Freebooter's Fate (hope I got the name right). I did a batch of these guys two weeks ago already:












Last night The rest of the warband was finished:

The whole new group:









The tricorn assassins:









Lady of Shadows:









The newbies:









...and the brutes:









Quite enjoyable miniatures to paint for the most part and it was interesting trying for a new palette for once. I hope you like them. Comments and Critique are highly welcome as always.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

These are also really awesome models mate! Keep up the good work and I look forward to more.


----------

